

Y Permutator - dzlobin
http://ypermutator.com/

======
shiftb
They found me at Dog Patch Labs. It was tight. I'm in. $4million + $1million
(they included all the open source LOC in their equation too, suckas!)

------
DanielStraight
Clicking link crashed my browser.

~~~
dzlobin
Works fine on my blackberry and chrome/ubuntu

------
samvj
Best April fools prank ever =D

------
bgnm2000
Hysterical

------
samratjp
yPr = y!/(y-r)!

